# Wireless DMX - anyone try the cheaper stuff?



## muvment (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so sick of running a 200' DMX cable. And I've got some events where some of the fixtures are literally 300' apart.

So I'm looking for an inexpensive 2.4ghz wireless solution. Anyone try the Sirs-e version, or any of these chinese versions? Will i regret the $2k i save by buying these?

There's some decent looking (albeit, chinese) versions on ebay. Very inexpensive, and for some reason, I'd rather get no-name chinese stuff than anything that says "Chauvet" or "American DJ".

I picked up a DMX iso-opto from Sirs-e and its been rock-solid for $100. Pretty shocking, considering all 4 outputs are isolated, and it protects my non-isolated Avolites.


----------



## shiben (Apr 15, 2010)

muvment said:


> I'm so sick of running a 200' DMX cable. And I've got some events where some of the fixtures are literally 300' apart.
> 
> So I'm looking for an inexpensive 2.4ghz wireless solution. Anyone try the Sirs-e version, or any of these chinese versions? Will i regret the $2k i save by buying these?
> 
> ...



As a general rule, you get what you pay for. You might get something that works, but if you want to have a guy there when you call after total device failure, then you probably want a more reputable company. This is just a general comment on the industry as I see it, having not used a WDMX solution before.


----------



## muvment (Apr 15, 2010)

shiben said:


> As a general rule, you get what you pay for. You might get something that works, but if you want to have a guy there when you call after total device failure, then you probably want a more reputable company. This is just a general comment on the industry as I see it, having not used a WDMX solution before.



For clarification: at that price, a total failure would not garner a call from me. I'd chuck the thing in the dumpster and run a cable (or buy another, if it lasted long enough). 

I don't expect any customer support whatsoever for that price. (on that subject, I have the exact same expectation on Martin's worthless customer support and product reliability).


----------



## landshark (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got a wireless dmx system. It's chinese and was given to me by someone who said he could no longer use it in good consciousness.... So I said, cool beans I'll use it. So far I've had zero issues and use it to connect a set of 250 kryptons I fly. 

and you're right...Martins customer care is flat out sorry. I go stright to a dealer. It's not worth my time to call martin for support on their products.


----------



## GageStryker (Apr 15, 2010)

Everyone I've talked to has had nothing but headaches with the cheaper wireless DMX. If your budget is that limited, just stick with cables. If there's a few fixtures hundreds of feet away that aren't show critical, go ahead, try something out. Either that, or if you're running loads and loads of DMX to one location, think about using an ART-net or similar CAT5 snake. 8 plus universes on one cable. 

Besides, I've found in my experience that remote locations need a power run anyways - if I'm already running that, I'm not saving much by not running DMX.

Now if you've got an isolated generator just for that part of the rig, then by all means go ahead and try wireless.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

I am also looking into wireless DMX and have considered the eBay China products. The big difference is in frequency selection. The cheapies have a set frequency whereas the higher end units use FHSS which scans through frequencies 1000 times per second. This method ensures that you will not have interference problems and things like that. I'm with you, if a $200 wireless unit fails then I'll throw it away. As long as I don't go through 5-10 of them then I'm still ahead. But I need it to be frequency agile, so I think I am going to run cable until I can afford the good stuff.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

GageStryker said:


> Besides, I've found in my experience that remote locations need a power run anyways - if I'm already running that, I'm not saving much by not running DMX.
> 
> Now if you've got an isolated generator just for that part of the rig, then by all means go ahead and try wireless.



Yeah, but indoors you're probably going to have power at FOH (or at least bum it off audio's run) so it's nice to not have one more cable to run. Plus, often it's not a straight shot. Running one cable (power) is sometimes a big chore, now start over with DMX? No thanks...


----------



## len (Apr 16, 2010)

I used the first generation Chauvet (included with some other used equipment I bot) and it didn't work very well in couple venues, so I gave up on it. I used these once Wireless Solution Sweden AB and they were fine.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 16, 2010)

I have some of the first generation Chauvet, and we use them quite often. We have had a few glitches during the day, but never at a night time show. We must be on the same frequency or close to something used at an office only open during the day. Never the less, we now only use them on wagons or pieces like lamp posts and burning garbage can effects, where everything is battery and we don't want an ugly cord following. In those applications, a little glitch is not a problem. 
We also use them for a quick setup that was added during "tech", but replace them with cable before performance. For the aforementioned purposes, they have been great, and about all that a community theatre can afford.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 16, 2010)

What is your budget? The RC4 system from Theatrewireless.com is relatively inexpensive compared to many of the other systems out there and it has been a very solid system for me over the past 3 years since I bought it. We use the wireless gear a few times a season and it is great. If it fits your budget, I would definitely take a look at it.


----------



## misterm (Apr 19, 2010)

using a very cheap one right now. works well 99% of the time. i get a flicker once in a while, but my biggest problem is the quality of the construction. the ac adapter on one is too loose and loses power randomly, and a few problems on the other. but we make it work.


----------



## muvment (Apr 27, 2010)

icewolf08 said:


> What is your budget? The RC4 system from Theatrewireless.com is relatively inexpensive compared to many of the other systems out there and it has been a very solid system for me over the past 3 years since I bought it. We use the wireless gear a few times a season and it is great. If it fits your budget, I would definitely take a look at it.




No exact budget set aside. I've just been throwing the idea around in my head that running a 100'-200' cable is getting old.

I actually have a City Theatrical wiresless DMX for the week, so we'll be watching it for reliability. But the receiver is only 40' away, so I doubt any wireless solution would have problems with that.


----------

